# Can I lower my warn?



## nadoon (Sep 7, 2009)

Well.... I have 10% warn because I accidentally gave the link to a ROM site. Can I get my warn back to Zero again?


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually you have to wait a month or a few for a Mod or Admin to lower it for you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2009)

GBAtemp Forum Rules said:
			
		

> Warnings, Suspensions & Bans
> 
> GBAtemp v2 introduced IPB 2.0; including a member Warning system. Every time a member violates a rule or disrupts the forum, a warning will be applied by a member of staff. Depending on the severity of the violation of rules, the member will be dealt with accordingly:
> Under normal circumstances the member will be issued a single warning and an explanation.
> ...



Reading the rules is fun, huh?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 7, 2009)

How was it an accident? The forum rules aren't secret and hidden.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 7, 2009)

Link to the post which was removed by a GBAtemp staff?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 7, 2009)

Your warn will most likely not be lowered
You can request removal over 4 to 6 months

You can PM the staff member that gave it to you if you want to explain something


----------



## nadoon (Sep 7, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Link to the post which was removed by a GBAtemp staff?



Well... I forgot that giving a ROM site was forbidden so........ If I give you the link to that page where I accidentally included the site. Won't my warn go even higher?


----------



## dib (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably depends how long ago it was.  If it was a week ago, then you're probably being premature because that defeats the purpose of the system.  And seeing that you've only been around for a couple months, I'm going to guess this is precisely what's happening.

It is a common sense rule typical of sites like this, and I doubt most people even need to read the rules to know that it's prohibited.

But not much good it does instructing you after the fact.  Obviously you know now.

My advice is to not worry about it.  10% doesn't affect you, and it will go away eventually.  I carried a warning for over a year, maybe even two, after blowing up on some imbecile.  Nobody cares.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorted..


----------

